# MF 135 mystery lever



## Chet Gardner (Jun 28, 2020)

Can anybody tell me what is this lever on my 1965 mf 135? Looks like it pulls a pin in and out of the top of the engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The long shiny lever?!? That's the throttle. You set it to run the engine at a constant RPM. Like when you are using the rear PTO.
I'm thinking you have a foot throttle as well?? and haven't used this lever??.
The other lever... knob in the photo is the Multi-power shift lever, I believe.
From the manual:
"Power Shift Lever, if so equipped, is in easy reach of the operator. The Multi-Power Shift Lever provides the operator with a range of twelve forward and four reverse speeds."
I'm assuming that you know what the long shiny one is...


----------



## Chet Gardner (Jun 28, 2020)

It's the red one under the tach gauge


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

a photo would help of the pin you mention, if this goes into the tappet cover, then it may be a valve lifter ??, why!! I don't know.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you a manual? there is an operators manual in our manuals section. Page one....Multi-power shift lever
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/massey-ferguson-mf135-operators-manual.113/


----------

